# The Marine Addiction Spreads...



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 28, 2009)

Finally got around to taking some pics of my "new" 29g Saltwater fish tank thanks to a snow day off work.

It currently houses a Yellow Tail Blue Damselfish, a Flame Angelfish, and a Royal Gramma. The Gramma hasn't figured out my connection to the food yet, so he spends most of his time hiding in the rocks.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2009)

Live rock? What kind of filtration?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 28, 2009)

Yup, live rock that's been curing for about 2 years in what was my propagation tank. Other than that I'm using a Reef Octopus Protein Skimmer and doing 20% weekly water changes. I went bare bottom on this tank and that really seems to help keep detritus down.


----------



## Candace (Jan 28, 2009)

I used to have those fish. Loved the flame angel. Not cheap at all!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2009)

They sure are colorful!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 28, 2009)

nice rock work. I do like that Flame Angelfish


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, I could watch that all day.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 28, 2009)

Lovely!!!


Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice! The angel is a ham! Brings back memories, I had 2 - 70g. tanks. One of my favorites was a clown trigger, they have such personalities!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice. Are you going to add inverts, and UV treatment?


----------



## orchidmaven (Mar 26, 2009)

? Are they good eating?

Theresa.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow, a woman after my heart! :evil:


----------



## swamprad (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh yes, the marine addiction is spreading! Aquarium guy was out to my house today and 150 (or possibly 180) gallon reef tank is in the works! The funny thing is that he stayed for 3 hours, hanging out in my orchid room talking about orchids and poison dart frogs!


----------

